# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ & ΙΔΨ

## currant

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 26 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ. ΕΝΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΑ Κ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ABILIFY. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ!!!
ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΥΣΑΡΕΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ. ΕΔΩ Κ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΥΓΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ,Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ Κ ΠΩΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣΕ ΟΜΩΣ-ΜΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΟΡΟ. ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ. 
ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ??
ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΗΔΗ ΕΔΩ Κ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ. ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΑ..??? ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!! ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ- ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ. 
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΜΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΕΜΠΕΔΩΣΕΙ.
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ,ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ Κ ΝΑ ΠΛΟΥΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ Κ ΟΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΠΟΙΟΙ-ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΗ.
ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ,ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ-ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ..? Κ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΟΥΝ....????? 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## maraki4

γεια σου currant...γνωμη μου ειναι μη σταματησεις τα φαρμακα απο μονη σου αποτομα γιατι σιγουρα θα υποτροποιασεις...αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι ο ανθρωπος σου δε σεβεται και δεν κατανοει το προβλημα σου..μου ακουγεται λιγο εγωιστικος ο τροπος που σκεφτεται...

----------


## Konstantinoss

Κ εγώ έχω σκέψεις να σκοτώσω.. με μαχαίρι κυρίως, Solian παίρνω και Cypralex, τόχω περίπου 2 χρόνια, εσύ τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις κάνεις?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ρε παιδιά διαβάζω το μήνυμα μου και γελάω μόνος μου, αν είναι ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να γράφω τέτοια πράγματα, τι σου επιφυλάσσει τελικά η ζωη...

----------


## thanasisGR

κοίτα, πες του με το καλο ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να σταματήσεις τα χάπια.. δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις
έτσι απότομα τα φάρμακευτική αγωγή γιατί μετά θα έχεις διαφορες διαφορα αλλα.. 

εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να ρωτήσεις τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## currant

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΤΕ!!
ΝΑΙ,ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ Κ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ Κ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
ΝΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΩ ΜΕ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΙ, ΜΕ ΣΦΥΡΙ - ΩΩ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ!!!!
ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΩ.
ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΞΩ,ΝΑ ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΩ, ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΩ. 
ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ-ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΩΝ- ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΩΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΩ ΚΑΤΩ!!!! ΕΙΧΑ ΙΔΡΩΣΕΙ Κ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΣΕΙ Κ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΜΩΡΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!! ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΠΕΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΩ!!!! ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ-ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΤΑΙΑ! ΕΛΕΓΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΩ ΚΑΤΩ. ΜΕΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ... 
ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΚΟ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΜΕΣ!!!!!
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ-ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ,ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΗΛ ΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΤΡΟΜΗ Κ ΤΗΝ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΣ!!!! Κ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΟΝΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ.....
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ABILIFY.
ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ. ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ABILIFY?

----------


## Θεοφανία

currant...καταρχήν καλως ήρθες...:)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου πω για τα φάρμακα, θέλω όμως να σε ρωτησω κάτι.
Πιστεύεις πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος που σου ζητά κάτι τέτοιο, σε αγαπάει πραγματικά? 
Πως βάζεις την υγεία σου σε κίνδυνο ? Έχεις σκεφτεί πως αν κόψεις τα φάρμακα θα πάει χαμένη όλη σου η θεραπεία και μπορεί να γίνεις ακόμη χειρότερα?
Μίλησε με το γιατρό σου και μη κάνεις μόνη σου ότι σου κατέβει. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που γράφεις, υποφέρεις από αυτές τις σκέψεις. Φαντάζεσαι τι θα γίνει αν κόψεις την αγωγή σου και χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα?

----------


## ioannis2

currant,
Σου γράφω μια μέθοδο που δοκίμασα για αντιμετώπιση της ΙΔΨ, την έστειλα και σ΄ αλλους εδώ και πιστεύω ότι δουλεύει, από τη γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική μεθοδο.
Αντιμετωπιση διαστρεβλωμένων σκεψεων (παράλογες σκέψεις, φανταστικές καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, που τις ζεις απλά στη σκέψη εκείνη τη στιγμή κλπ):

Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο). Μάθε δηλαδή πρώτα να αναγνωρίζεις ότι αυτο που ρχεται στο κεφαλι σου ή η κατασταση σκεψης στην οποια βρισκεσαι είναι διαστρεβλωμενη σκεψη, όπως βλεπεις καποιον τριτο στο δρομο να σε πλησιαζει. Δλδ σαν εσωτερική παρατήρηση.

Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι φανταστική, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι, σαν ένα άλλο μέρος του νου σου να κάνει αυτήν τη διαπίστωση. Δλδ, Αναγνώριση και κατανόηση της σκέψης ως ψυχαναγκασμού.

Γ) Απόκρουση αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο.
Δ) Μετά να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο ή να ασχοληθείς με κατι που θα σε απομακρυνει από αυτη τηνν κατασταση σκεψης. 

Κάπως έτσι....., 
Το παν είναι να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτά τα διαστρεβλωμένα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. 
Σου συστήνω επίσης να φέρνεις όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς στη σκέψη σου πράγματα που σου δημιουργούν χαρά, να βάζεις στον νου θετική ενέργεια και ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις που με την πάροδο του χρόνου μειώνουν την ένταση και σταδιακά εξαφανίζουν τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις. Μην μένεις κάπου αδρανής, πχ μόνη στο δωματιο, αυτό υποβοηθα να σου σχονται τετοιες σκέψεις. Χόμπις κι ασχολια με οτι σ ευχαριστει υποβοηθούν στο να φυγουν.

Άμα θες βρες ένα ψυχολόγο της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου, σ αυτή τη μέθοδο μαθαίνεις τον τρόπο αυτό. Συζήτησε το και με το γιατρό σου.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να ανταποκρίνομαι σ αυτό που ψάχνεις.
Αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνεις προσπάθεια με την πιο πάνω μέθοδο. 
Όσον αφορά το φίλο σου αν σε αγαπούσε πραγματικά δεν θα φευγε απο κοντα σου, εκτός κι αν η συμπεριφορά σου αυτή απέναντι του ήταν ιδιαίτερα ανυπόφορη και δεν το προσπάθησες να βελτιωθείς. Αν τον αγαπάς και τον θελεις κανε ότι σου περνάει απ το χερι για να τον φερεις πισω αλλά και συναμα ότι μπορείς για να βελτιωθείς. Σου συστήνω ένα τρόπο.....:)

----------


## currant

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ..
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΕΔΩ Κ ΚΑΙΡΟ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΑ-ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ? ΠΑΣΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΙΔΨ?
ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΗ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ Κ ΟΧΙ ΤΑΚΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ Κ ΜΟΚΡΟΒΙΟΦΟΒΙΕΣ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Κ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ,Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ. ΠΗΓΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΑΠΙΑ. ΕΚΟΨΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ,ΒΡΗΚΑ Κ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΛΙΜΕΝΗ... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ABILIFY. 
ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Τα αντιψυχωτικά και εγώ πιστεύω πως με βοηθάνε, αν κόψω τα Solian νοιώθω χάλια, Abilify όχι δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ, πώς το έπαθες όλο αυτο, απο τί ξεκίνησε?

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ φαρμακα, σ εμένα έντονες σκέψεις ήταν κυρίως, το χω παλέψει αρκετά με τη μεθοδο που γραψα και είδα πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά. 
Αν καταλαβα καλά αυτός σου είπε να κανετε μια καινούργια αρχή? 
αν είναι έτσι βάλε και συ τα δυνατά σου, βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου να βελτιωθεί, να νοιωθει ετσι ευτυχισμενος που θα ναι κοντα σου. Ίσως σ αγαπά πραγματικά αλλά κουράστηκε και γι αυτό πήγε στους γονείς του, ελπίζοντας σε μια νεα αρχη με το που θα επιστρέψει.

----------


## currant

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΡΕΣΟΓΟΝΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ-ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ(ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ)
ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ Κ ΕΓΩ SOLIAN ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ-ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ Κ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ. ΤΟ ABILIFY ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ Κ ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ!!!!
ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ-ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΕΛΟ!!!!
ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ??
ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ? 
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ EFFEXOR ΜΟΝΟ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ) Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ. ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΟ CYMBALTA -ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ. 
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ 7 ΚΙΛΑ!!!!!!!
Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ.. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΕΓΕΙΕΣ.

----------


## currant

Α ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ, ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ, ΟΙ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ. ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ Κ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΕΣ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΝΑΙ,ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ Κ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ Κ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ.ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΥΡΙΛΑ. ΝΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ-ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ-ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Τα αντιψυχωτικά βάζουν κιλά ή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Τα αντιψυχωτικά βάζουν κιλά ή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?


it depends on the meds.. τα αντιψυχ συνηθως προκαλουν αυξηση ορεξης κ αρα αυξηση βαρους εκτος απο κανα δυο (πχ abilify) τα αντικατ δεν προκαλουν τοσο αυξηση βαρους συγκρτιτικα με τα αντιψ, μαλιστα ορισμενα αντικατ (πχ ladose, zoloft) μειωνουν την ορεξη κ χανεις κιλα αλλα περαν αυτου ειναι κ θεμα οργανισμου κ μεταβολισμου ελπιζω να σε καλυψα τι παιρνεις εσυ ??

----------


## maraki4

> Τα αντιψυχωτικά βάζουν κιλά ή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά?


απο οσο γνωριζω τα αντιψυχωτικα παχαινουν περισσοτερο,ομως και μερικα αντικαταθλιπτικα παχαινουν επισης...εσυ κωνσταντινε εχεις ιδεοληψιες με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη;;σου εχουν υποχωρησει τελειως;;;

----------


## Konstantinoss

Δυστηχώς όχι τελείως, υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι χάλια, απλα είμαι καλύτερα με τα φάρμακα, σκέφτομαι να πώ τον γιατρό μου για το abilify, να το δοκιμάσω.
Lacrymosa εγω παίρνω Cyralex και Solian.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το abilify το παιρνω εγω εδω κ αρκετους μηνες, δεν προκαλει αυξηση βαρους, ρωτα τον γιατρο σου... Μ αυτα που παιρνεις εβαλες κιλα ??

----------


## ioannis2

> Κ εγώ έχω σκέψεις να σκοτώσω.. με μαχαίρι κυρίως, Solian παίρνω και Cypralex, τόχω περίπου 2 χρόνια, εσύ τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις κάνεις?


Έκανες φίλε προσπάθειες να βελτιώσεις τη σκέψη σου, να την ελέγξεις όταν σκέφτεται παράλογα και να την κατευθύνεις να σκέφτεται θετικά και ωφέλημα για σενα, πέρα απ τα φάρμακα ή στηρίζεσαι πάρα πολύ σ αυτά? ο γιατρός σου βεβαια ξερει καλύτερα......όμως γιατί δε συζητάς μαζί του πως εσύ με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις θα άλλαζες την κατάσταση? 
μην αφήνεις φίλε τη ζωή σου να κυλά και να χάνεται άδικα τη στιγμή που μπορείς, και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, να τη βελτιώσεις και να χαίρεσαι τα ωραία της ζωής όπως όλοι οι άλλοι.

----------


## Konstantinoss

> Το abilify το παιρνω εγω εδω κ αρκετους μηνες, δεν προκαλει αυξηση βαρους, ρωτα τον γιατρο σου... Μ αυτα που παιρνεις εβαλες κιλα ??


13 κιλά σε 2 χρόνια...

----------


## Konstantinoss

> Έκανες φίλε προσπάθειες να βελτιώσεις τη σκέψη σου, να την ελέγξεις όταν σκέφτεται παράλογα και να την κατευθύνεις να σκέφτεται θετικά και ωφέλημα για σενα, πέρα απ τα φάρμακα ή στηρίζεσαι πάρα πολύ σ αυτά? ο γιατρός σου βεβαια ξερει καλύτερα......όμως γιατί δε συζητάς μαζί του πως εσύ με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις θα άλλαζες την κατάσταση? 
> μην αφήνεις φίλε τη ζωή σου να κυλά και να χάνεται άδικα τη στιγμή που μπορείς, και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, να τη βελτιώσεις και να χαίρεσαι τα ωραία της ζωής όπως όλοι οι άλλοι.


Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για την εμψύχωση φίλε αλλα απαξ κ με πιάσουν αυτές οι σκέψεις πίστεψε με ΔΕΝ φεύγουν με τίποτα!

----------


## ανεμος

> Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για την εμψύχωση φίλε αλλα απαξ κ με πιάσουν αυτές οι σκέψεις πίστεψε με ΔΕΝ φεύγουν με τίποτα!


Κωνσταντινε να σε ρωτησω κατι?Δοκιμασες να κανεις αυτο που προτεινει ο Γιαννης?(χωρις ειρωνεια η διαθεση κριτικης)
δλδ περα απο τα φαρμακα πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ολο αυτο?

----------


## vince8

> Έκανες φίλε προσπάθειες να βελτιώσεις τη σκέψη σου, να την ελέγξεις όταν σκέφτεται παράλογα και να την κατευθύνεις να σκέφτεται θετικά και ωφέλημα για σενα, πέρα απ τα φάρμακα ή στηρίζεσαι πάρα πολύ σ αυτά? ο γιατρός σου βεβαια ξερει καλύτερα......όμως γιατί δε συζητάς μαζί του πως εσύ με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις θα άλλαζες την κατάσταση? 
> μην αφήνεις φίλε τη ζωή σου να κυλά και να χάνεται άδικα τη στιγμή που μπορείς, και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, να τη βελτιώσεις και να χαίρεσαι τα ωραία της ζωής όπως όλοι οι άλλοι.


Μιλάς πολύ όμορφα και ευχαριστώ που διαβάζω τις απαντήσεις σου. απαντάς στο φίλο αλλά με αφορά και μένα η ψυχική μου υγεία. θέλω κι εγώ να χαρώ όπως όλοι οι άλλοι, αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο με τις παρούσες συνθήκες βέβαια άλλωστε μεγάλωσα με παλαιά, σπιτικά θα έλεγα, πρότυπα στο σπίτι μου, ίσως με τον καιρό να φτιάξουν όλα προς το καλό εύχομαι.

----------


## Konstantinoss

> Κωνσταντινε να σε ρωτησω κατι?Δοκιμασες να κανεις αυτο που προτεινει ο Γιαννης?(χωρις ειρωνεια η διαθεση κριτικης)
> δλδ περα απο τα φαρμακα πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ολο αυτο?


Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι, όταν με πιάνουν πελαγώνω και μου τρώνε το μυαλό, είναι τόσο έντονες που δεν έχεις πολλά περιθώρια, ευχαριστώ το θεό τουλάχιστον που με τα φάρμακα τις ελέγχω.

----------


## kyknos25

κωνσταντινε δυστυχως η ευτυχως η ιδψ ειναι χρονια κατασταση.εχωκ εγω σημαδια ιδψ αλλα σε μικρο βαθμο.
αν συμβαινουν σε εντονο βαθμο δεμπορεις να λειτουργησεις φυσιολογικα.ρισκαρεις λοιπον μια φυσιολογικη κ λειτουργικη ζωη με φαρμακα απεναντι στη μη φυσιολογικη ζωη χωρις αυτα?εσυ αποφασιζεις

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω 100% με το ποστ του Γιαννη... Κωνσταντινε μην επαναπαυεσαι μονο στα φαρμακα, κανε κ την ατομικη σου προσπαθεια για να δεις βελτιωση !! Τα φαρμακα ειναι σαν ενα δεκανικι, αλλα τα βηματα μονος σου πρεπει να τα κανεις !! Φυσικα σταδιακα κ σταθερα, δεν θα δρασκελισεις εξ αρχης μεγαλες αποστασεις !! (μεταφορικα!)
Επισης προσπαθησε να εφαρμοσεις τη μεθοδο που σου εγραψε κ σου προτεινει ο Γιαννης για την αντιμετωπιση των αρνητικων σκεψεων/διαστρεβλωσεων/ιδεοψυχαναγκασμων, ειναι πολυ βοηθητικη !!

----------


## Deep purple

Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, δεν θα έκοβα τα φάρμακα, επειδή μου το λέει ο σύντροφός μου. Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι οικογένειες είναι και αυτές που για τον έναν ή τον άλλο λόγο δεν έχουν αποκτήσει παιδιά, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση.

Καταλαβαίνω όμως, αν και διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο που ο σύντροφός σου το έθεσε, την ανάγκη για τεκνοποίηση. Αν αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιο θέμα, θα έκανα το εξής. Θα έπαιρνα το σύντροφό μου στον γιατρό μου, θα του έθετα την περίπτωση παιδιού, και θα τον ρωτούσα αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι και τι, με φάρμακα ή χωρίς. Ανάλογα με τις οδηγίες του θα προχωρούσα.Τόσο απλά. (και κοίταξε και τις δικές σου επιθυμίες λίγο. Θέλεις να κάνεις παιδιά; Τώρα; Μην κάνεις πράγματα στο φόβο να χάσεις το σύντροφό σου).

----------


## currant

LACRYMOSA ΤΑ ABILIFY ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ.
ΚΙΛΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ- CYMBALTA.
ΕΒΑΛΑ 7 ΚΙΛΑ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> LACRYMOSA ΤΑ ABILIFY ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ.
> ΚΙΛΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ- CYMBALTA.
> ΕΒΑΛΑ 7 ΚΙΛΑ.


ειδες βελτιωση ?? σε βοηθησαν δλδ ??

----------


## currant

LACRYMOSA ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ.ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ- ΤΑ CYMBALTA.
7 ΚΙΛΑ, Κ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΣ.. ΤΙ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΔΛΔ..ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ.
ΕΣΥ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> LACRYMOSA ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ.ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ- ΤΑ CYMBALTA.
> 7 ΚΙΛΑ, Κ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΣ.. ΤΙ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΔΛΔ..ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ.
> ΕΣΥ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ?


εγω προς το παρον δεν παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα, παιρνω αλλα φαρμακα.... :P
κοιτα, αμα τα παιρνεις πολυ καιρο κ δεν βλεπεις βελτιωση, καλο ειναι να το συζητησεις με το γιατρο σου κ αναλογως να σου πει.. :)

----------


## Konstantinoss

> LACRYMOSA ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ.ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ- ΤΑ CYMBALTA.
> 7 ΚΙΛΑ, Κ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΣ.. ΤΙ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΔΛΔ..ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ.
> ΕΣΥ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ?


Kαλα απο ερωτική διάθεση κλάψτα, μέχρι κ το πρωϊ ειναι νεκρό ενω συνήθιζα να τον κάνω κρεμάστρα χαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Kαλα απο ερωτική διάθεση κλάψτα, μέχρι κ το πρωϊ ειναι νεκρό ενω συνήθιζα να τον κάνω κρεμάστρα χαχαχα


χαχαχαχαχ σε ευχαριστω με κανες κ γελασα !!
κι εγω τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι, μην φανταστεις, ερωτικη διαθεση zero... δυστυχως επηρεαζουν αρκετα τα φαρμακα τη libido... :(

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ε ναι τι να πούμε, γελάμε με τα χάλια μας. Πότε συνήθως έχετε αυτες τις σκέψεις εσείς? Πρωϊνά, βραδυνά, άσχετες ώρες ή κάποια συγκεκριμένη?

----------


## currant

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ. ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΠΡΩΙ Κ ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΒΡΑΔΥ..

----------


## currant

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΔΩ Κ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ Κ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΣΩ. Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΘΛΙΜΕΝΗ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ-ΒΡΗΚΑ Κ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ!!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο!

----------


## currant

> Το abilify το παιρνω εγω εδω κ αρκετους μηνες, δεν προκαλει αυξηση βαρους, ρωτα τον γιατρο σου... Μ αυτα που παιρνεις εβαλες κιλα ??


Lacrymosa,ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ CYMBALTA ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ. ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΕΔΩ Κ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Κ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## korman709

ποιος ειπε οτι το abilify δεν προκαλει αυξηση βαρους??το επαιρνα 2 χρονια και πηρα 25 κιλα σε 4 μηνες !!!ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα εδω και 2,5 χρονια-εκοψα το abilify και παιρνω cymbalta.σταθερα με τριψηφιο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

πλακα κανεις !! κοιτα ειναι κ θεμα οργανισμου κ μεταβολικων διεργασιων, αλλα γενικα το αμπιλιφαι δεν προκαλει αυξηση βαρους.. σε καποιους βεβαια μπορει να προκαλεσει, εδω εχω διαβασει σε αλλους να προκαλει αυξηση βαρους ακομα κ το λαντοζ το οποιο θεωρητικα κοβει την ορεξη (δινεται κ στη νευρικη βουλιμια)

----------


## korman709

δυστυχως σε μενα μου ανοιξε την ορεξη τωρα βεβαια δεν το παιρνω και καπως μου εχει φυγει αυτη η βουλιμια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δυστυχως σε μενα μου ανοιξε την ορεξη τωρα βεβαια δεν το παιρνω και καπως μου εχει φυγει αυτη η βουλιμια.


ειναι κ θεμα οργανισμου οπως σου ειπα.... στις αντενδειξεις παντως το αναφερει.... καλο θα ειναι να προσεχεις παραυτα.....

----------


## thebilly

Προοδευτικα θα ερθουν σε μερικους μηνες, εαν εχεις κανεις δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου ομως δε θα σε τυρανανε πλεον (μεχρι που μπορεις να το φτασεις σε σημειο να μη σε ενοχλουν και καθολου) και θα μειωθει και η συχνοτητα τους παρα πολυ, εαν δεν εχεις κανει δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου θα σε τυρανανε οπως πριν.

----------


## korman709

εγω τελικα δεν εκανα δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου.οταν εκοψα το abilify εγινα οπως πριν.ειναι ολα εντονα πλεον τα συμπτωματα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα.πως να ξεκινησω να κανω δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου?

----------


## thebilly

Ψυχοθεραπεια, αν ειναι δυνατον με εναν ειδικο. Αν οχι τουλαχιστον μαθε να ζοριζεις τον εαυτο σου, να τον εκθετεις στους φοβους του, να αποδεχεσε τα απειλητικα ενδεχομενα που σου σου προβαλουν οι φοβιες σου. Να αφηνεις τις σκεψεις να υπαρχουν και να τις θεωρεις απλα ανοησιες. Με τη λογικη και την ψυχραιμια νικιουντε οι ψυχικες διαταραχες (τουλαχιστον οι νευρωσεις) σε μεγαλο βαθμο. Επισης ειναι πολυ οφελημο να γινεις σκληρος και κυνικος με την καλη ενοια ανθρωπος, αυτο αφορα τις γνωσιες σου, πρεπει να μην θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου *καημενο ασθενη* αλλα *αγωνιστη ασθενη*. Θεωρω οτι υπαρχει μια παγιδα που μας κραταει σε μια κατασταση παθητικοτητας και μοιρολατρειας και αυτη ειναι η κακη εικονα του εαυτου μας, ισως ειναι υπερφορτωμενη με υψηλες προσδοκιες (ψυχαναλυτικα αυτο γυρναει μπουμεραγκ) και επειτα τον θυματοποιουμε-τιμωρουμε οταν "κατανταει" ο εαυτος μας να περνει φαρμακα, ισως απλα ειναι μια κατασταση κατα καποιο τροπο βολικη γιατι δεν προυποθετει προσπαθεια. Πολα μπορουν να παιζουν, αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου γονιμη μια εικονα ενος φουκαρα-ασθενη εαυτου, μια φορτισμενη συναισθηματικα προσεγγιση. Η πραγματικα γονιμη εικονα εαυτου για την περιπτωση των ανθρωπων που αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειναι αυτη του "αγωνιστη", πρεπει να γινει συνειδηση μια τετοια εικονα, πρεπει να ξεκιναμε απο μικρες προσδοκιες για τον εαυτο μας που δεν δημιουργουν τυψεις και αυτοτιμωρια απο την αρχη και να προχωραμε ψυχραιμα στους στοχους μας οι οποιοι αν ειναι δυνατον θα πρεπει να ειναι ξεκαθαροι και συνειδητοι και οχι φαντασιωσεις. Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι ζητημα λογικης και ψυχραιμιας, ειμαι ενας απλος ανθρωπος με προβληματα, ενας τιποτας μεν (μια ταπεινη εικονα εαυτου με την καλη εννοια ειναι μια αποφορτισμενη εικονα εαυτου), αλλα τωρα ζω και θελω να ζησω καποια πραγματα και θα κανω τον αγωνα μου και θα πεσω μαχομενος και οτι γινει, ολα για ολα κουφαλες. Χρησιμοποιω επιτηδες και εγω συναισθημα γιατι ακριβως πρεπει το αγονο συναισθημα να το μεταπρεπουμε σε γονιμο προς το συμφερον μας, ουσιαστικα να το ταυτιζουμε με την ψυχραιμια και τη λογικη μας, οχι να το εξοντονουμε, προς μια πιο αποδοτικη εικονα εαυτου. Και αλλαζουμε ετσι τις γνωσιες μας. Ουσιαστικα πολλες ψυχοθεραπευτικες προσεγγισεις ετσι δουλευουν, μεσα απο την δυνατοτητα του ανθρωπου να εκβιαζει τον εαυτο του και να τον εξαναγκαζει να αλλαζει και υπαρχει τεραστια δυνατοτητα του ανθρωπου να το κανει αυτο. Το χιουμορ επισης βοηθαει πολυ, ειναι καλο πραγμα ο αυτοσαρκασμος και ο σαρκασμος της παθησης μας, δεν αφηνει το συναισθημα να παραφουσκωσει αυτο που βιωνουμε και να το κανει τερας. Οι ανθρωποι κουραζοντε μεσα στα προβληματα τους και δυστυχως εαν αφεθουν βουλιαζουν περισοτερο, δεν πρεπει να αφηνομαστε να μας παρασερνει το παραλογο συναισθημα, θελει εκβιασμο του εαυτου μας. Ακομα και στην καταθλιψη, μια κατασταση που τη βιωσα και ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ μπαμπεσα γιατι σου αλλαζει ολον τον τροπο που εισπρατεις την πραγματικοτητα θελει ακομα και εκει ψυχραιμια, εφοσον εχει καποιος ηδη ξεπερασει ενα τετοιο επεισοδιο θα πρεπει να παραμεινει προσκολημενος στη σκεψη οτι ειναι μια παροδικη κατασταση, ειναι ενα ψεμα ακομα και αν δεν το βλεπω ετσι τωρα και εχω καθε συμφερον να κανω υπομονη να περασει για να επανελθω στα ισα μου, ψυχραιμια, λογικη και εκβιασμος του εαυτου. Μοιαζει σαν την προσπαθεια που κανουμε να κοψουμε τις κακες μας συνηθειες, να κοψουμε το τσιγαρο ας πουμε, στην αρχη ειναι δυσκολο αλλα μετα περνουμε φορα. Και σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο αυτα τα προβληματα ειναι ενα ειδος συνηθειας πλεον, ανατροφοδοτουντε απο τη συνηθεια αν και μπορει να ξεκινουν και απο εντελως διαφετικη αιτια. Τα ερημα τα φαρμακα βοηθανε πολυ μεν αλλα δεν ειναι αυτα που θεραπευουν, τα φαρμακα ειναι σοβαροι βοηθοι και μονο και αλλιμονο αν ταυτιστουμε μαζι τους σε μια αρρωστη εικονα εξαρτημενου ανθρωπου που πλεον αυτοπροσδιοριζει τον εαυτο του μεσα απο αυτα. Παροδικοι βοηθοι στη ζωη πολλων ανθρωπων ειναι.

----------


## korman709

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.πιστευω οτι αυτα που γραφεις θα ειναι μια καλη αρχη για μενα και για πολλους αλλους.

----------


## currant

Γεια σας παιδια!! Καταρχην να ευχαριστησω ολους για την συμπαρασταση!!
Εχουν περασει σχεδον 3 χρονια απο τοτε που ξεκινησε το θεμα.
Εκτοτε ,μπηκα χθες. Εγιναν τοσα πολλα ( εντονες καταστασεις)
Χθες δεν ηξερα αν θυμηθω το password αλλα για καλη μου τυχη το πετυχα.
Επισης θελω να ευχαριστησω το site και το forum που κραταει κ παλιοτερα θεματα.
Αυτα που διαβασα δεν τα πιστευα πως τα ειχα γραψει.
Θελω να πω πως πριν 3 χρονια σχεδον πρεπει να σκεφτομουν πολυ ανωριμα για τα 26.
Παντα κανω αυστηρη αυτοκριτικη στον εαυτο μου με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω πολυ χειροτερα.
Σιγουρα ανεκαθεν με την συμβουλη του γιατρου κρατουσα ενα ημερολογιο-τετραδιο να γραφω αυτο που νιωθω κ με ανακουφιζε.
Αλλα αυτα που ειχα γραψει εδω δεν τα ειχα σημειωσει καπου.
Περι φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Οτι πχ πηρα αυτα κ αυτα. Για να ξερει κ ο τωρινος γιατρος το ιστορικο.
Τελος παντων. Θελω παρα πολυ να μοιραστω μαζι σας κατι.
Καταρχας ειχατε δικιο σε ολα.
Ποτε μα ποτε δεν πρεπει να κανουμε του κεφαλιου μας , ποσο μαλλον αυτο που θα μας 
πουν οι γυρω μας (στην δικη μου περιπτωση ο φιλος μου)
Μονο ο Γιατρος θα μας πει αν ειμαστε η οχι σε θεση να διακοψουμε την θεραπεια. Κανενας αλλος.
Εγω ειχα χειροτερεψει παιδια. Πολυ. Ηταν μια κατασταση Απεριγραπτη.
Επωδυνη κ ψυχοφθορα.
Πως μπορεσα να το κανω στον εαυτο μου...?
Καταλαβα ενα ομως.
Οτι υπαρχει σιγουρα ενα μικρο ποσοστο ανθρωπων ( ετσι θελω να πιστευω πως ειναι μικρο το ποσοστο) που δεν μαθαινει απο τα λαθη των αλλων κ δεν ακουει κανενος την συμβουλη μεχρι να φαει κυριολεκτικα τα μουτρα του κ τοτε αντιμετωπιζει τις συνεπειες.
Για μενα μιλαω. Ενω αλλοι ακουν κ γνωριζουν απο τα λαθη των αλλων κ πολυ απλα αποφευγουν να κανουν το ιδιο λαθος.
Μπορω να με δικαιολογησω ( επειδη μονο κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου οπως σας ειχα πει)
Να με δικαιολογησω κ να συγχωρεσω τον εαυτο μου.
Ουτως η αλλως εμπεδωσα τις συνεπειες. Τις ενιωσε το κοκκαλακι μου..
Ηθικο διδαγμα : Κανεις εκτος του γιατρου, δεν ειναι σε θεση να καθορισει για το αν χρειαζομαστε φαρμακα. 
Μονο ο ειδικος ξερει την περιπτωση μας. 
Ημουν 26 κ τοσο ανωριμη κ ανευθυνη απεναντι στον εαυτο μου.
Αλλοι στα 26 ''δημιουργουν'' κ εγω να αυτοκαταστρεφομαι??
Για ποιον?? Για τον συντροφο μου?
Ο οποιος δεν λεω οτι ειχε αδικο σε ολα. Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω αν ειμουν εγω ενταξει κ επασχε εκεινος απο ΙΔΨ , οτι θα αντεχα η οχι. Θα ηταν ψεμα να πω ''Ναι θα αντεχα'' η ''Οχι δεν θα αντεχα''.
Και κατι αλλο ηθελα να συμπληρωσω αλλα μου διαφευγει.
Αφου να φανταστειτε ολο το βραδυ σκεφτομουν τι ακριβως θελω να πω κ να μην ξεχασω κατι :-) :-) 
Αυτο που περασα στο διαστημα που τα εκοψα με λιγα λογια ηταν μια τρελα..
Επισης οπως ισχυριζεται κ ο γιατρος κ ειναι κ πολυ λογικο :
Αν ζουμε μια ηρεμη ζωη ,χωρις στρεσογονες καταστασεις, Χωρις τα φαρμακα- μπορει κ να μην φτασει στο σημειο που εφτασα εγω. Της απολυτης χειροτερευσης.
Εγω ζουσα πολυ εντονα στρεσογονες καταστασεις εκεινο το διαστημα. Πολυ αγχος κ στρες..
Μια σχεση ανισσοροπη. Να ερχεται κ να φευγει απι την ζωη σου κ εσυ να τον δεχεσαι. Να σε υποβιβαζει κ μειωνει..
Εδω ο γιατρος κ η μητερα μου να μου λενε οτι κ ενας εντελως νορμαλ θα κατερρεε, ποσο μαλλον εγω που διεκοψα την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
Ενω Αν ( αχ αυτο το ''αν'') ζουσα μια πιο ηρεμη ζωη ,ολα θα ηταν καλυτερα..
Κ ναι μπορουμε να ζουμε ηρεμα. Εστω κ μονοι παρα με τετοιο συντροφο..
Ενα διαστημα περιπου 6 μηνων που δεν επικοινωνουσαμε ημουν ηρεμη..
Μολις εμπαινε ξανα στην ζωη μου γινομουν χαλια οπως ισχυριζεται η μητερα μου.
Τελος παντων ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα παιδια.
Κ κατι ακομα. Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που πιστευω σε ενα φαρμακο!!
''Οτι ναι πιστευω πως θα με βοηθησει''. Παλια ειμουν πολυ καχυποπτη με αυτα. Κ μου ελεγε κ ο γιατρος απο την αρχη πως θελει κ πιστη. Δεν θελει αρνητισμο.
Επισης ημουν τοσο επηρεασμενη απο τον φιλο μου οσο αφορα τους γιατρους , που σκεφτομουν εντελως λαθος. Ποιος γιατρος δεν παιρνει χρηματα? Ο οδοντιατρος? Ο καρδιολογος?? Ολοι περνουν.. Κ πολυ λογικο. Επειδη διαβασα αυτο περι χρηματων που ειχα γραψει κ εμεινα με το στομα ανοιχτο.. Αχ..
Βαθια νυχτωμενη κ βυθισμενη ημουν κ ξυπνησα ομως καλα κ γερα αργοτερα.
Δυνατη η ''σφαλιαρα'' που εφαγα..

----------


## currant

Κανενας δεν θελει να μου απαντησει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καταρχην εφοσον ειχες σχεση κανονικα θα επρεπε να εισουν καλυτερα για το μονο οστοσο που ειμουν σιγουρος απο αυτο που διαβασα οτι η σχεση αυτη ηταν σχεση απλα για να περασουμε το καιρο μας κ με τη πρωτη δυσκολια αντε γεια οταν λεμε σχεση που ειναι σχεση κ οχι απλα να περασουμε το καιρο μας αυτο σημαινει οτι τον αλλο τον ξερεις τοσο καλα οσο τον εαυτο σου ξερεις πως σκεφτεται κλπ κατι που στη περιπτωση σου αν συνεβαινει δε θα χωριζατε.

----------


## currant

Γεια σου Αλεξανδρε.
Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
΅Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες. Αν και ξεραμε ο ενας τον αλλον απο την καλη και απο την αναποδη.
Ισως δεν ειναι ολοι σε θεση να ''αντεξουν'' /συμβιβαστουν σε μια σχεση

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bll6rQIQaVc

----------


## currant

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bll6rQIQaVc


Γεια σου elis δεν καταλαβα τι νοημα βγαζει το βιντεακι που δημοσιευσες..

----------


## elis

γεια δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο νοημα αλλα ειναι απο τουσ ocd δεν μου καθοταν και πολυ καλα αλλα το βαλα

----------


## Gandalf32

Currant τι παρενεργειες εχεις απο τα φαρμακα? Απο ο,τι λες λειτουργουν για σενα, οποτε αν οι παρενεργειες τους δεν ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες καλο θα ηταν να συνεχισεις τον συνδυασμο που παιρνεις. Πιθανο ειναι αν τα σταματησεις να μην βρεις αλλα φαρμακα που να λειτουργουν τοσο αποτελεσματικα για την ιδψ ή αν αρχίσεις ξανά τα ίδια να μην λειτουργούν το ίδιο. Το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## currant

> Currant τι παρενεργειες εχεις απο τα φαρμακα? Απο ο,τι λες λειτουργουν για σενα, οποτε αν οι παρενεργειες τους δεν ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες καλο θα ηταν να συνεχισεις τον συνδυασμο που παιρνεις. Πιθανο ειναι αν τα σταματησεις να μην βρεις αλλα φαρμακα που να λειτουργουν τοσο αποτελεσματικα για την ιδψ ή αν αρχίσεις ξανά τα ίδια να μην λειτουργούν το ίδιο. Το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου.


Γεια σου Gandalf.
Δεν καταλαβα. Το θεμα το ειχα δημιουργησει πριν 3 χρονια σχεδον κ εκτοτε απαντησα τις προαλλες.
Το θεμα αφορουσε την διακοπη φαρμακων για τοτε (δεν ξερω αν το διαβασες το πρωτο θεμα)
Κ στην δημοσιευση που εκανα χθες, μιλουσα για το λαθος αυτο. Πρεπει παντα να συμβουλευεσαι τον γιατρο.

----------


## ioannis2

currant, οταν ειχες ανοιξει το θεμα αυτο το 2011, σου ειχε γραψει αναλυτικα για μια μορφη αυτοθεραπειας, τη μεθοδο της εσωτερικης παρατηρησης, την οποια δοκίμασα και ειχα βρει πολύ αποτελεσματικη στην ιψδ. Εσυ την χρησιμοποίησες? Τα φαρμακα ήταν η πρωτη μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας που ακολουθησες? εννοώ προτύτερα πήγες σε ψυχολόγο? 
Ασχημα περιστατικα στη ζωη μας, πχ χωρισμος, αποτυχία, βία, συμβάλλουν στο να επανέλθει το πρόβλημα ή να γίνει οξύτερο. Μετα απο τετοια περιστατικα καταλαβαινουμε αν όντως ξεπερασαμε την ιψδ, διοτι αλλιως τετοια περιστατικα την τρεφουν.

----------


## currant

> currant, οταν ειχες ανοιξει το θεμα αυτο το 2011, σου ειχε γραψει αναλυτικα για μια μορφη αυτοθεραπειας, τη μεθοδο της εσωτερικης παρατηρησης, την οποια δοκίμασα και ειχα βρει πολύ αποτελεσματικη στην ιψδ. Εσυ την χρησιμοποίησες? Τα φαρμακα ήταν η πρωτη μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας που ακολουθησες? εννοώ προτύτερα πήγες σε ψυχολόγο? 
> Ασχημα περιστατικα στη ζωη μας, πχ χωρισμος, αποτυχία, βία, συμβάλλουν στο να επανέλθει το πρόβλημα ή να γίνει οξύτερο. Μετα απο τετοια περιστατικα καταλαβαινουμε αν όντως ξεπερασαμε την ιψδ, διοτι αλλιως τετοια περιστατικα την τρεφουν.


Γεια σου φιλε μου Γιαννη!!
Χαιρομαι πολυ που μου απαντησες. Επειδη δεν μπορω να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ ειχα γραψει στον τοιχο σου (τις προαλλες που μπηκα) -οπως κ δεν ξερω πως γινεσαι φιλος με καποιον -
Κ σε ευχαριστω για τοτε κ για τωρα-οπως κ τα αλλα μελη που μου ειχαν συμπαρασταθει-
Μονο που απο λαθος δικο μου (οπως διαβασες ειχα διακοψει την θεραπεια τοτε)
Ναι Γιαννη ακολουθησα την μεθοδο. Με βοηθουσε. Αλλα ημουν ηδη σε κατερευση που μονο φαρμακα θα βοηθουσαν Γιαννη. Δεν ηταν τοτε ηπια τα συμπτωματσ εννοω.
Πολυ πριν (απο το 2011) πηγα σε γιατρο. Ολα ειχαν ξεκινησει με καταθλιψη. Αργοτερα διαγνωστηκε ιδψ.
Εγω πιστευω ανεκαθεν υπηρχε απλα δεν ηταν εντονη.
Ακομα κ οι γιατροι το καταλαβαν τωρα. Οτι υπηρχε ανεκαθεν απλα δεν το ειχαν καταλαβει απο την πρωτη.
Κ οταν λεω ''γιατροι'' εννοω πως ηταν 4 -5 μεχρι τωρα. ( κ για ολες τις περιπτωσεις δεν ηταν θεληση μου να αλλαζω γιατρους. Απλα λογω συνθηκων)
Μιλαμε τωρα για 9 χρονια σχεδον.. Το λεω κ με ποναει Γιαννη.
Επισης εχεις απολυτο δικιο για τα ασχημα περιστατικα.

----------


## στελιος66

Currant καλησπερα κι'απο'μενα. Αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης, να προσπαθησεις να το ξανακανεις,νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο,γιατι ετσι θα καταφερεις να μειωσεις και τα φαρμακα και αυτο δεν ειναι λιγο! Αν επιτρεπεται τι ηλικια εχεις;

----------


## currant

> Currant καλησπερα κι'απο'μενα. Αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης, να προσπαθησεις να το ξανακανεις,νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο,γιατι ετσι θα καταφερεις να μειωσεις και τα φαρμακα και αυτο δεν ειναι λιγο! Αν επιτρεπεται τι ηλικια εχεις;


Γεια σου Στελιο!!
Μπαινω στα 29 (σε λιγο καιρο) 
Γεματα 29.. Κ οπως καταλαβαινεις ηταν γλυκα εκεινα τα χρονια.. Ολα ξεκινησαν στην εφηβεια.
Αλλα η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μετα την ενηλικιωση.. Αρχικα ειχε διαγνωστει καταθλιψη.
Κ αργοτερα (Περιπου στα 21 με 23) η ιδψ. Σε συνδιασμο με καταθλιψη.
Που τωρα ισχυριζεται ο γιατρος οτι η ιδψ ανεκαθεν υπηρχε απλα ηταν ηπιας μορφης.
Κ γενικα ειχαν γινει λαθος διαγνωσεις. Οπως αρχικα μεταιχμιακη διαταραχη, διπολικη διαταραχη, κ επαιρνα ενα διαστημα κ σταθεροποιητη. Τελος παντων . Οταν- λογω συνθηκων- δεν πηγαινεις σταθερα σε εναν γιατρο, λογικο να βγανει κ μια λαθος διαγνωση. Παλια θυμωνα, αλλα τωρα δεν με πειραζει τιποτα παρα μονο επιτελους να γινω καλα.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Γειά σου, είχα ΙΨΔ με πολύ έντονες σκέψεις-παρορμήσεις, κακού περιεχομένου, πολύ κακού.. τρόμαζα και εγώ ο ίδιος, με αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών ( Cypralex ) και λίγου αντιψυχωσικού ( 100mg Solian ) έφευγαν, πλέον δέν παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα μείωνα σιγά σιγα, απο μισό χαπάκι τη φορά μέχρι που τα σταμάτησα και τώρα παίρνω πλάον μόνο μισό χάπι Solian ( 50mg ) είμαι καλά, με εξαίρεση κάποια ήπια ψυχοσωματικά, μπορείς να τα κόψεις! απλά θέλει χρόνο και επιμονή - σε συμβουελεύω να τα κόψεις με συννενόηση γιατρού

----------


## currant

> Γειά σου, είχα ΙΨΔ με πολύ έντονες σκέψεις-παρορμήσεις, κακού περιεχομένου, πολύ κακού.. τρόμαζα και εγώ ο ίδιος, με αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών ( Cypralex ) και λίγου αντιψυχωσικού ( 100mg Solian ) έφευγαν, πλέον δέν παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα μείωνα σιγά σιγα, απο μισό χαπάκι τη φορά μέχρι που τα σταμάτησα και τώρα παίρνω πλάον μόνο μισό χάπι Solian ( 50mg ) είμαι καλά, με εξαίρεση κάποια ήπια ψυχοσωματικά, μπορείς να τα κόψεις! απλά θέλει χρόνο και επιμονή - σε συμβουελεύω να τα κόψεις με συννενόηση γιατρού


Γεια σου Κωνσταντινε κ απο δω :-) :-) 
Καταρχας επειδη μπερδευτηκα λιγο. Εισαι ο ιδιος Κωνσταντινος που μιλουσαμε πριν τρια χρονια στην αρχη αυτου του θεματος? ( για ιδεοληψιες κ λοιπα)
Λοιπον, επειδη η καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη, οπως καλα ειπες μονο με συννενοηση γιατρου διακοπτεις την θεραπεια. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση, δεν γινεται να τα κοψω.
Οταν γινω καλυτερα κ ΠΑΝΤΑ με την συννενοηση γιατρου, τοτε ναι.
Επισης μια πολυ καλη τεχνικη ανεφερε ο Γιαννης (για την ιδψ)
Οταν φουντωσε η ιδψ, η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με βοηθησε πολυ.
Υπαρχουν βεβαια περιπτωσεις που μπορουν κ χωρις φαρμακα.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Γεια σου!!! Ναί ο ίδιος!!

----------


## currant

Γεια σου Κωνσταντινε!!
Θυμαμαι ΤΟΤΕ ετσι ακριβως διεκοψα την θεραπεια. Δηλαδη μειωνα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μεχρι που τα σταματησα. Μετα ,λιγο αργοτερα εκανα το ιδιο με το αντιψυχωσικο (abilify). Ημουν καλα.
Προσεξε ομως.. Εζησα πολυ στρεσογονες καταστασεις, τραυματικες εμπειριες..ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ κατερευσα..Εννοειται πως ΑΝ ολα πηγαιναν πιο ηρεμα, δεν θα ειχα καταρευσει. Ετσι ισχυριστηκε κ η τοτε γιατρος.
Οπως ειπε κ ο Γιαννης, το να δραστηριοποιειται κανεις ειναι βασικο.
Επισης αποφευγουμε ( οσο γινεται βεβαια) σχεσεις που δεν μας κανουν καλο. ( οταν λεω σχεσεις μιλαω γενικα ειτε φιλικη,ειτε συντροφικη)

----------


## betelgeuse

currant , αυτη την στιγμη εισαι υπο αγωγη? Aν ναι , τι χαπια παιρνεις?

----------


## currant

> currant , αυτη την στιγμη εισαι υπο αγωγη? Aν ναι , τι χαπια παιρνεις?


Ναι το zyprexa(αντιψυχωσικο) και dumyrox (αντικαταθλιπτικο)
Εσυ betelgeuse?

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν ξέρω αν η ιψδ φευγει ποτέ. Το αν τουλάχιστον την περιορισαμε, ειτε με τα φαρμακα είτε με μεθόδους σκέψης, ίσως μια καλή ένδειξη είναι, άμα μας συμβει καποιο περιστατικό το οποίο υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ως εκ της φύσεως του μας ήταν αιτία ιψδ ή ανέβαζε την ένταση και τη συχνότητα της. Αν στο εξης, τετοιο περιστατικο ειναι μεν αιτία ιψδ αλλά σε πιο ήπια μορφη και ένταση αυτο πιστευω δεικνύει βελτίωση.

----------


## betelgeuse

Oχι αυτη την στιγμη δεν παιρνω φαρμακα , στο παρελθον εχω παρει για μικρο διαστημα.

----------


## Agis Angeleye

Άκουσε με σε παρακαλώ.....το μεγαλύτερο μου παράπονο από την αρρώστια μου είναι πως κανείς δεν με καταλαβαίνει...πάντα λέω στην γυναίκα μου πχ ότι αν είχα καρκίνο θα έδινες σημασία..θα μπορούσες να καταλάβεις πόσο υποφέρω....το να σου ζητάει αυτός ο άνθρωπος κάτι τέτοιο (προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να τον χαρακτηρίσω και άνθρωπο) είναι τραγικό! Αν είχες κάτι που το μυαλό του (και προσπαθώ να είμαι ευγενικός μαζί του) μπορούσε να καταλάβει και το δικό του και της φίλης σου όχι μόνο δεν θα σου ζητούσε κάτι τέτοιο και θα έβαζε όρους αλλά αν σε αγαπούσαν θα έλιωναν πρωί βράδυ να σε στηρίζουν. Το ότι στην Ελλαδίτσα μας η ημιμάθεια και η αμορφωσία έχουν οδηγήσει στο να πιστεύει η μάζα ότι οι ψυχοπαθολογικές ασθένεις είναι παιχνίδι και ότι είναι "όλα στο μυαλό" δεν σημαίνει πως ΕΣΥ πρέπει να γυρίσεις στην κόλαση που ζούμε. Κανείς γιατρός δεν σε ταίζει φάρμακα για μία ζωή. Το ocd είναι ψυχοπαθολογικό...κοινώς έχει μέσα του παθολογία και επομένως το να σταματήσεις τα φάρμακα είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να πολεμήσεις την γρίπη με προσευχές. Ο "άνθρωπός σου" που σου ζητάει αυτό καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξει κάνα βιβλίο και να μάθει τι έχεις πρώτα πριν ζητάει τέτοια πράγματα...λες και από αυτο κρίνεται αν θα κάνεις οικογένεια. Ξέρεις κάτι; θα κόψεις τα φάρμακα το ξέρω....θα σε δεχτεί...και σε 5 μήνες που θα είσαι χάλια και πάλι αμέτρητες ώρς θα βασανίζεσαι και θα πλένεις τα χέρια σου ασταμάτητα για ώρες αυτός θα φρικάρει και θα σε αφήσει.......δεν το αξίζεις...ειδικά εσύ που το χεις ζήσει..ξέρεις πως είναι να ζεις με την 2η πιο καθηλοτική ασθένεια στον κόσμο (ψάξτο) δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως δεν θυμώνεις με όλους αυτούς που απέξω κρίνουν και το βλέπουν απλό ζήτημα και θέτουν και όρους. Είναι κρίμα......σκέψου πριν πράξεις...δεν έχει να κάνει με το τι θα κάνεις με τα φάρμακα...αυτά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με γιατρό και σωστή μέθοδο να πειραματιστείς.....όμως το να σου βάζει ο κάθε άλλος όρους επειδή έχει σκαλώματα χώρας τρίτου κόσμου της δεκαετίας του 50 είναι άααααλλο θέμα...σκέψου αν θες να ζήσεις με έναν τέτοιο άνρθωπο....σκέψου αν δεν σέβεται την ΣΟΒΑΡΌΤΑΤΗ ασθένεια σου τι θα κάνει στα παιδιά σας και τι όρους θα βάζει πχ αν δεν γράψουν καλά στο σχολείο....
σήμερα έπλενα τα χέρια μου συνολικά 8 ώρες και ούρλιαζα.....η γυναίκα μου που με παντρευτηκέ όπως είμαι ήταν δίπλα μου να με ηρεμεί και να προσπαθεί μετά από 12 ώρες δουλειάς σαββατιάτικο...αυτό σου αξίζει και σου ορκίζομαι θα το βρεις.

με αγάπη
Άγις

----------


## στελιος66

Ευχομαι να γινεις απολυτως καλα ρε Αγι σου αξιζει παλληκαρι μου,μην το βαζεις κατω ο Θεος ειναι μεγαλος.

----------


## currant

Γεια σου φιλε μου Αγι!! Σε ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα σου.
Θα συμφωνησω σε ολα. 
Ημιμαθεια κ αμορφωσια οντως. .Ποσες φορες να του ειπα να μπει στο google κ να πατησει ''ιδψ'' ..
Δεν ηθελε, δεν τον ενοιαζε. Μπορει κ να μην πιστευε.
Για αυτο δεν πρεπει να εχουμε διπλα μας ανθρωπους που δεν μας καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο παντως το για παντα χαπια που εβαλες στο τιτλο δε με βρισκει κ τοσο συμφωνο...

----------


## Agis Angeleye

παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη που δεν είδα ότι αυτό το thread ήταν παλιο....ερώτηση...κάνετε χιούμορ γύρω απτο ocd σας; εγώ αυτοσαρκάζομαι πολύ....πως το πάτε με αυτό;

----------


## Αναζητηση

Επειδή συμπάθησα πολύ έναν παιδικό μου φίλο, που τον συνάντησα ξανά παντρεμένο, με παιδιά και σε διάσταση με τη γυναίκα του, θέλησα να τον συμπαρασταθώ σαν φίλη και έχω κάποια σχέση με την ψυχολογία και περνούσα κι εγώ δύσκολα οικογενειακά - προσωπικά προβλήματα.
Τον άφηνα να μου μιλά συνεχώς για το πόσο του έλειπε το σεξ, αφού με τη γυναίκα έλεγε ότι ζούσαν συμβατικά στο ίδιο σπίτι για χάρη τον παιδιών τους. Για ενάμισι χρόνο ήρθαμε πολύ κοντά, μιλούσαμε με τις ώρες, μάλιστα μου ζήτησε να μη μιλώ στον ψυχολόγο μου για τη δική μας "επαφή", όπως την έλεγε, γιατί πιθανόν να προέκυπτε και σεξ μεταξύ μας κι επιπλέον απέφευγε τους ψυχολόγους. Επαιρνε ψυχοφάρμακα όμως.
Ηθελε να μιλάει μαζί μου μόνο όταν είχε κρίση κατάθλιψης, ώσπου συχνά άρχισε να μου λέει πράγματα ακατάλυπτα σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου και καταδίωξης του. Όταν συγκεντρωνόταν μου έλεγε ότι ξέχασε να πάρει το χάπι του ή ότι το έκοβε από μόνος του.
Δεν άκουγα τον ψυχολόγο μου, που μου τόνιζε να μη φορτώνομαι τα προβλήματα αυτού του ανθρώπου, γιατί έβγαινα από βαριά κατάθλιψη κι εγώ.
Δυστυχώς ήμουν ευάλωτη α' αυτόν κι έτσι μου πέρασε σκέψεις, εμμονές και ιδέες του, που ούτε καν φανταζόμουν ότι θα είχα ποτέ εγώ.
Λύγισα, σχεδόν έσπασα ψυχολογικά ξανά μ' αυτόν να με αποφεύγει συστηματικά.
Οσο εγώ του συμπαραστάθηκα κι έβγαινα στεγνωμένη από ψυχική και σωματική ενέργεια μου όταν τον βοηθούσα στις κρίσeiς του, τώρα αυτός με βρίσκει κακό χαρακτήρα και απομακρύνθηκε για να με... συμμορφώσει και γιατί πρέπει να προσέχει τον εαυτό του, μια που έχει ευθύνες, παιδιά.
Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν, οι εμπειρίες μας κάνουν πιο σοφούς, αλλά ήταν ΄πολύ τρομακτικό όλο αυτό που μου πέρασε ως αλληλεπίδραση.

Πάμε γι' άλλα thread!΄

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Ψυχοθεραπεια, αν ειναι δυνατον με εναν ειδικο. Αν οχι τουλαχιστον μαθε να ζοριζεις τον εαυτο σου, να τον εκθετεις στους φοβους του, να αποδεχεσε τα απειλητικα ενδεχομενα που σου σου προβαλουν οι φοβιες σου. Να αφηνεις τις σκεψεις να υπαρχουν και να τις θεωρεις απλα ανοησιες. Με τη λογικη και την ψυχραιμια νικιουντε οι ψυχικες διαταραχες (τουλαχιστον οι νευρωσεις) σε μεγαλο βαθμο. Επισης ειναι πολυ οφελημο να γινεις σκληρος και κυνικος με την καλη ενοια ανθρωπος, αυτο αφορα τις γνωσιες σου, πρεπει να μην θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου *καημενο ασθενη* αλλα *αγωνιστη ασθενη*. Θεωρω οτι υπαρχει μια παγιδα που μας κραταει σε μια κατασταση παθητικοτητας και μοιρολατρειας και αυτη ειναι η κακη εικονα του εαυτου μας, ισως ειναι υπερφορτωμενη με υψηλες προσδοκιες (ψυχαναλυτικα αυτο γυρναει μπουμεραγκ) και επειτα τον θυματοποιουμε-τιμωρουμε οταν "κατανταει" ο εαυτος μας να περνει φαρμακα, ισως απλα ειναι μια κατασταση κατα καποιο τροπο βολικη γιατι δεν προυποθετει προσπαθεια. Πολα μπορουν να παιζουν, αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου γονιμη μια εικονα ενος φουκαρα-ασθενη εαυτου, μια φορτισμενη συναισθηματικα προσεγγιση. Η πραγματικα γονιμη εικονα εαυτου για την περιπτωση των ανθρωπων που αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειναι αυτη του "αγωνιστη", πρεπει να γινει συνειδηση μια τετοια εικονα, πρεπει να ξεκιναμε απο μικρες προσδοκιες για τον εαυτο μας που δεν δημιουργουν τυψεις και αυτοτιμωρια απο την αρχη και να προχωραμε ψυχραιμα στους στοχους μας οι οποιοι αν ειναι δυνατον θα πρεπει να ειναι ξεκαθαροι και συνειδητοι και οχι φαντασιωσεις. Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι ζητημα λογικης και ψυχραιμιας, ειμαι ενας απλος ανθρωπος με προβληματα, ενας τιποτας μεν (μια ταπεινη εικονα εαυτου με την καλη εννοια ειναι μια αποφορτισμενη εικονα εαυτου), αλλα τωρα ζω και θελω να ζησω καποια πραγματα και θα κανω τον αγωνα μου και θα πεσω μαχομενος και οτι γινει, ολα για ολα κουφαλες. Χρησιμοποιω επιτηδες και εγω συναισθημα γιατι ακριβως πρεπει το αγονο συναισθημα να το μεταπρεπουμε σε γονιμο προς το συμφερον μας, ουσιαστικα να το ταυτιζουμε με την ψυχραιμια και τη λογικη μας, οχι να το εξοντονουμε, προς μια πιο αποδοτικη εικονα εαυτου. Και αλλαζουμε ετσι τις γνωσιες μας. Ουσιαστικα πολλες ψυχοθεραπευτικες προσεγγισεις ετσι δουλευουν, μεσα απο την δυνατοτητα του ανθρωπου να εκβιαζει τον εαυτο του και να τον εξαναγκαζει να αλλαζει και υπαρχει τεραστια δυνατοτητα του ανθρωπου να το κανει αυτο. Το χιουμορ επισης βοηθαει πολυ, ειναι καλο πραγμα ο αυτοσαρκασμος και ο σαρκασμος της παθησης μας, δεν αφηνει το συναισθημα να παραφουσκωσει αυτο που βιωνουμε και να το κανει τερας. Οι ανθρωποι κουραζοντε μεσα στα προβληματα τους και δυστυχως εαν αφεθουν βουλιαζουν περισοτερο, δεν πρεπει να αφηνομαστε να μας παρασερνει το παραλογο συναισθημα, θελει εκβιασμο του εαυτου μας. Ακομα και στην καταθλιψη, μια κατασταση που τη βιωσα και ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ μπαμπεσα γιατι σου αλλαζει ολον τον τροπο που εισπρατεις την πραγματικοτητα θελει ακομα και εκει ψυχραιμια, εφοσον εχει καποιος ηδη ξεπερασει ενα τετοιο επεισοδιο θα πρεπει να παραμεινει προσκολημενος στη σκεψη οτι ειναι μια παροδικη κατασταση, ειναι ενα ψεμα ακομα και αν δεν το βλεπω ετσι τωρα και εχω καθε συμφερον να κανω υπομονη να περασει για να επανελθω στα ισα μου, ψυχραιμια, λογικη και εκβιασμος του εαυτου. Μοιαζει σαν την προσπαθεια που κανουμε να κοψουμε τις κακες μας συνηθειες, να κοψουμε το τσιγαρο ας πουμε, στην αρχη ειναι δυσκολο αλλα μετα περνουμε φορα. Και σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο αυτα τα προβληματα ειναι ενα ειδος συνηθειας πλεον, ανατροφοδοτουντε απο τη συνηθεια αν και μπορει να ξεκινουν και απο εντελως διαφετικη αιτια. Τα ερημα τα φαρμακα βοηθανε πολυ μεν αλλα δεν ειναι αυτα που θεραπευουν, τα φαρμακα ειναι σοβαροι βοηθοι και μονο και αλλιμονο αν ταυτιστουμε μαζι τους σε μια αρρωστη εικονα εξαρτημενου ανθρωπου που πλεον αυτοπροσδιοριζει τον εαυτο του μεσα απο αυτα. Παροδικοι βοηθοι στη ζωη πολλων ανθρωπων ειναι.


Ξεθάβω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ποστ, μπράβο σε όποιον το έγραψε, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Θέλει αγώνα και θέλει ακόμα και χιούμορ ναι... Και σιγά-σιγά καταλαγιάζει το θηρίο, γιατί δε βλέπει τον τρόμο στα μάτια μας ότι και αν μας κάνει, γιατί δεν τρέχουμε να του κρυφτούμε. Βαριέται στο τέλος και αυτό και κάθεται αποδυναμωμένο στη γωνίτσα του... Μου αρέσει η έννοια του *αγωνιστή ασθενή*, και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μου αρέσει η έννοια του *αγωνιστή ασθενή*,


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgqjlqWo5o

----------


## Delmem080319a

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgqjlqWo5o


Χμμμ δεν εννοούσα κάτι τέτοιο αλέξανδρε..., αλλά αφού σου αρέσει να στέλνεις βίντεο, ορίστε και ένα από μένα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0b96DDJzo4 με έναν fighter. Το συνδυάζω ωραία και με το θέμα ύψος και ΙΔΨ και την αναφορά που έκανε ο Macgyver στον Bruce και όλα καλά :D Γεια χαρά σε όλους! και να είστε αγωνιστές, όπως το αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας τελοσπάντων!! :D

----------


## ioannis2

Αγωνιστές στα λόγια όλοι είμαστε.... Το αν εισαι όντως αγωνιστής κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος, δλδ σύγκριση πως ήμουν πέρσι πριν δυο τρια χρόνια και πως ειμαι τωρα!

Ως προς τη σχεση Χάπια -ΙΨΔ, η ΙΨΔ φεύγει με τα χάπια μόνο άμα η ποσότητα ή η ποιότητα των χαπιών είναι τέτοια που σταματούν/ουσιαστικά νεκρώνουν τη σκέψη. Αλλιώς τα χάπια δεν εξαφανίζουν την ΙΨΔ. 
Ξαναμιλήσαμε παλια, για όσους θυμάστε, για εκπαίδευση του μυαλού,πως φευγει ή μειώνεται η ΙΨΔ. Εκει είναι το στοίχιμα. Εκει ειναι που εχουμε χαμηλα ποσοστά επιτυχίας. Άρα τι αγωνιστές είμαστε?

----------


## Delmem080319a

Κανείς δε μίλησε για αγωνιστές στα λόγια. Αλλά στις πράξεις. Αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται για αγωνιστή, αλλά για κάποιον που βάζει τη ταμπέλα του αγωνιστή στον εαυτό του, έχει διαφορά. Επίσης κατά τη γνώμη μου ο αγωνιστής δεν κάθεται να υπολογίζει, συγκρίνει πολύ τις επιτυχίες ή αποτυχίες του, αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι πάντα σε εγρήγορση για να αντιμετωπίζει τις καταστάσεις που του έρχονται. Και κει ίσως είναι το λάθος αν μπορώ να πω που κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι ότι πιστεύουμε όταν είμαστε καλά ότι δε θα ξανάρθουν δύσκολες καταστάσεις, αλλιώτικες, στρεσογόνες κλπ που θα πυροδοτήσουν το πρόβλημα ίσως πάλι, και εφησυχάζουμε... Εκεί για μένα είναι το θέμα, να μπορείς να ανταποκριθείς και σε φάσεις τέτοιες. Με όσο καλύτερο τρόπο μπορείς. Και χωρίς να αφήνεις να σε βασανίζει η θλίψη κάποιων αποτυχιών - δε μου αρέσει η λέξη, ας πούμε σκαμπανεβασμάτων. Θέλει σθένος αυτό το ξέρω γι' αυτό και μιλάω για αγώνα.
Ναι είμαι και 'γω της άποψης ότι η δουλειά γίνεται στην ΙΔΨ με τον τρόπο, μέθοδο σκέψης περισσότερο και αυτό είναι το μεγάλο όπλο. Το αν πάρει κάποιος χάπια ή όχι εξαρτάται από την ένταση της κατάστασής του, αν είναι πολύ οξύ το πρόβλημα, ανεξέλεγκτο κλπ., αλλά σίγουρα θέλει προσωπική δουλειά και σε βάθος χρόνου. 
'Οπως θεωρώ ότι πέρα απ' όλα πρέπει να μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος με τέτοιο πρόβλημα ή άλλη αγχώδη διαταραχή να δει πιο ολιστικά την υγεία του ΚΑΙ να μπορεί όσο το δυνατό στη ζωή του να έχει κάποιες ισορροπίες, να είναι δημιουργικός, να προσφέρει και να έχει όσο πιο υγιείς σχέσεις με άλλους ανθρώπους, να έχει μια καθημερινότητα εντέλει που να τον βοηθάει να μειώνει το πρόβλημά του. 
Δηλαδή, μόνο ο τρόπος σκέψης και τα χάπια δεν αρκούν, θέλει να τη δούμε τη ζωή μας σαν σύνολο.
Α και να μην υπεραναλύει τα πάντα! Αν μπορεί να κάνει ένα pause σε αυτό! Και να αφουγκραστεί απλά την αναπνοή του (κατά προτίμηση κάπου ήσυχα με πράσινο). Ναι κυριολεκτώ :)

Breath :)

----------


## ioannis2

Συμφωνώ ότι η δημιουργικότητα και οι υγιείς διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, η συνεχής επιδίωξη τέτοιων σχέσεων ή δραστηριοτητων δρα αποτελεσματικά στην επίλυση του προβλήματος. Επειδή όσο ο άνθρωπος δεν κραταει τον εαυτο του σε εγρήγορση και δη κατ αυτους τους τροπους το πρόβλημα οξύνει. 
Διαφωνώ ότι η σύγκριση δεν είναι ένδειξη αγωνιστή. Ταμπέλα αγωνιστή (του όλο λόγια δλδ) θα φορεσει αυτος που σε σύγκριση με περσι πριν δυο τρια χρονια ειναι ουσιαστικά ο ίδιος. Άρα, όπως και τωρα, δεν ήταν ποτέ του σε εγρήγορση, απλά όλο εφησύχαζε ή/και αιθεροβατούσε.
Όλα είναι στη σκέψη. Η ΙΨΔ σε κρατα στη φαντασία, σε κλείνει στο κεφάλι, μακρια από την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Και το βασικοτερο , που κανεις δεν ανεφερε μεχρι τωρα , ειναι να αποδεχτεις το προβλημα και να επιλεξεις συνειδητα οτι θελεις να απαλλαγεις απο αυτο . 
Γενικα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να λεμε σε καποιον κανε πχ ΓΣΘ , γιατι ειναι το καλυτερο για την αντιμετωπιση της ιψδ , αλλα στην πραξη δεν ειναι τοσο απλο . Αν δεν εχεις αποδεχτει πληρως οτι πασχεις ή οτι εχεις λανθασμενο τροπο σκεψης , οσες συνεδριες και να κανεις το προβλημα θα επιμενει .
Οι ψυχολογοι και οι ψυχιατροι θα σου δειξουν τα εργαλεια που χρειαζεσαι για να επιδιορθωσεις την ζημια που εχει γινει , αλλα το να τα χρησιμοποιησεις απτεται μονο σε εσενα .

----------

